# Come contatto l'admin, non avendo 500 messaggi?



## Zetton (18 Maggio 2021)

Non ho 500 messaggi e di conseguenza non posso mandare PM. Volevo contattare Admin privatamente (nulla di grave) ma non ho idea di come altro fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

Zetton;2340163 ha scritto:


> Non ho 500 messaggi e di conseguenza non posso mandare PM. Volevo contattare Admin privatamente (nulla di grave) ma non ho idea di come altro fare.



vai su contatti e manda una mail!


----------



## Zetton (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340179 ha scritto:


> vai su contatti e manda una mail!



Ops, non l'avevo notato, grazie!


----------

